# 2nd hand furniture in SE London



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2005)

Can anyone recommend anywhere to get good 2nd hand furniture. I'm in New Cross and currently without transport.... so the closer the better really! I'm looking for a computer desk and chair and maybe a chest of drawers or a bookcase too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2005)

Not second hand but v. cheap is the shop next door to Iceland on Deptford High Street, got my computer desk etc from there, they deliver for free as well.


----------



## Top Dog (Oct 11, 2005)

it might be a bit too 'office-y' but Andrew Office furniture do some fairly decent and cheap desks, chairs and the like. They dont have any stores in SE but _will _ deliver for an extra tenner i think


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't seen any computer desk there, but otherwise, the British Heart Foundation charity shop on the Old Kent Road (near East St) is a start for second hand goods.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 11, 2005)

guinnessdrinker said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any computer desk there, but otherwise, the British Heart Foundation charity shop on the Old Kent Road (near East St) is a start for second hand goods.



Definatly the BHF charity shop - they have loads of tat - but real gems as well - kitted my whole house out with stuff from there. Prices are usually good - but they started putting some up to silly levels


----------



## Cadmus (Oct 11, 2005)

crustychick said:
			
		

> so the closer the better really!


There's a place on London Road, between Elephant and Castle and Waterloo. Cant remember the name and i know its not really close. Soz.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 11, 2005)

There's also that gaff by Sainsbury's in New Cross - furniture on the pavement.  Looks pretty poor but it's local.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you!

All your suggestions duely noted 




			
				nogoodboyo said:
			
		

> There's also that gaff by Sainsbury's in New Cross - furniture on the pavement.  Looks pretty poor but it's local.



don't know this one??? but sounds good if still there...  well, I'll have a look for it this Saturday. Must get a desk if I'm ever going to get any work done!

Cheerz again.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2005)

crustychick said:
			
		

> don't know this one??? but sounds good if still there...  well, I'll have a look for it this Saturday. Must get a desk if I'm ever going to get any work done!
> 
> Cheerz again.



Not so good, IMO, and they seem reluctant to haggle  

There is the classic "TAC Office Equipment: Equips Business for Efficiency" on New Cross Road 

Also lots of furniture to be found out on the streets.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 11, 2005)

It looks a pretty ropey place - crustychick, it's on new cross road where the entrance to sainsbury's is.  Quite possibly not worth it.

Fwiw, I never had a desk.  I used to have a big bit of wood that i'd put on my lap instead.  OK for writing, I found.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 11, 2005)

I will have a van this weekend if it's any help.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I will have a van this weekend if it's any help.



OMG that would be amazing  will have a scout around and let you know if thats cool. you might just have become my new favourite person ever


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 11, 2005)

www.ebay.co.uk

we got a great Habitat bookcase for £20, delivered.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 11, 2005)

crustychick said:
			
		

> OMG that would be amazing  will have a scout around and let you know if thats cool. you might just have become my new favourite person ever


Ok, saturday afternoon is the best time for me.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Ok, saturday afternoon is the best time for me.



okay, will PM you and let you know well in advance if needed  you are a superstar!


----------



## Sue Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Where exactly we can have this? Maybe you can show to us. Please... Thanks.
If everyone also wants furniture safety tips and information like How to prevent furniture-related injuries, maybe I can help you.



nogoodboyo said:


> There's also that gaff by Sainsbury's in New Cross - furniture on the pavement.  Looks pretty poor but it's local.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2010)

Also Freecycle, where the stuff you describe is quite plentiful and free but you'll need to factor in the cost of a minicab estate car to move it.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 21, 2010)

opposite the Man of Kent pub, there is a SH furntiure shop. seems to supply the groovy student market. Always has a pile of piss stained matresses lying on the pavement around the corner. maybe worth a browse & a strong haggle if anything tales your fancy

Oh ,yes , down from Honour oak station , towards crofton park, there is s SH office shite seller. I got a Sweeny Era filing cabinet, in battleship grey  with sharp corners for £10.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 21, 2010)

Sue Johnson said:


> Where exactly we can have this? Maybe you can show to us. Please... Thanks.
> If everyone also wants furniture safety tips and information like How to prevent furniture-related injuries, maybe I can help you.


Strange first post.


----------



## bromley (Jun 21, 2010)

Surely you've seen Aladdin's cave in Loampit hill?!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2010)

Emmaus shop in Lee High Road might be worth a look, although not all that close to New Cross.  Don't know whether you'd get away with a desk as luggage on the 321...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2010)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Emmaus shop in Lee High Road might be worth a look, although not all that close to New Cross.  Don't know whether you'd get away with a desk as luggage on the 321...



second for this - charity so good prices for good pieces


----------



## Maggot (Jun 22, 2010)

This thread was started 5 years ago, and Crustychick doesn't live in New Cross anymore.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 22, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Strange first post.



now I see what you mean - resurrecting an old thread


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2010)

Maggot said:


> This thread was started 5 years ago, and Crustychick doesn't live in New Cross anymore.



oops.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Sep 6, 2019)

Might be moving to new cross - anyone any tips?!?

Edit - ignore this just noticed the dates


----------

